# G88 - Golden Mile Resources



## System (10 May 2017)

Golden Mile Resources Ltd is an Australian based exploration and development company, with a suite of gold and base metal projects in Western Australia. The Company's initial focus will be the exploration of the Quicksilver Nickel-Cobalt Project in the SW Mineral Field and the Braemore Gold Project at Leonora.

It is anticipated that G88 will list on the ASX during May 2017.

https://www.goldenmileresources.com.au


----------



## greggles (10 November 2017)

G88 has surged more than 300% this month after announcing a nickel discovery at its Quicksilver project. Up more than 50% today after more good news.


----------



## greggles (10 November 2017)

Just had to update this thread again. G88 is really moving today. Over 13 million shares have changed hands and the share price has virtually doubled. The close should be interesting. 

Great result for shareholders.


----------



## greggles (10 November 2017)

Golden Mile Resources finished the day at 65c, up 150% on yesterday's close. A total of almost 16.2 million shares changed hands. Monday should be an interesting day for G88.


----------



## greggles (13 November 2017)

Golden Mile Resources looking to extend Friday's run this morning. Buy side stacking up and sell side looking thin.


----------



## greggles (13 November 2017)

Up another 60% today after only 45 minutes of trading. Gapped up 10c at the open. 7 million shares have changed hands. With Friday's volume included that makes almost half of the company's shares on issue have traded in two days. There's clearly a lot of optimism about upcoming drill results and the possibility that G88 may have a long way yet to go. Nickel, cobalt and gold.






Anyone have any thoughts about this one?


----------



## greggles (16 November 2017)

Golden Mile Resources has fired up again today after spending a few days consolidating, finishing the day at $1.21, almost 45% up on yesterday's close. Hard to believe G88 was only 23c a week ago.

Further drilling results are expected to be announced in the near future.


----------



## greggles (5 December 2017)

It's been a few weeks since I posted in the G88 thread so I thought I'd provide a brief update.

After peaking at $1.27 on 16 November, G88 has drifted down while those who jumped on board after the last announcement waited for further news. Well, it came today but was followed by a decent sell-off. It closed at 64.5c, down 16.77% from yesterday's close of 77c. Today's announcement wasn't quite the spectacular news people were hoping for. 

Will be interesting to see where it goes from here.


----------



## greggles (23 February 2018)

After bottoming out at 45c just before Christmas, Golden Mile Resources is now recovering with most of the gains having been achieved this week.

This morning the company announced that Moving Loop Electro-Magnetic survey at the Quicksilver nickel-cobalt project has highlighted four anomalies that warrant further testing. One of the anomalies in particular is considered to be "category one" and is recommended for immediate drill testing due to the strong and consistent nature of the geophysical response.

G88 is up 11c so far today to 78.5c, a gain of 16.30%. With about 2.4 million shares having changed hands today, volume is higher than it has been since early December. There's quite a bit of optimism surrounding Golden Mile Resources at the moment due to the potential for a sizeable nickel and cobalt deposit to be defined by upcoming drilling.


----------



## greggles (15 March 2018)

Golden Mile Resources slowly heading back to its late February highs. Pushing through 80c convincingly could send it much higher. 

Drilling is continuing on Anomaly 2 at the company's Quicksilver Nickel Project.


----------



## greggles (25 June 2018)

Golden Mile Resources has settled back into support at 50c. Drilling has been completed at Anomaly One and the results are now pending. I can't imagine this going much lower before the results are announced to the market. If the results are good, we should hopefully see some significant movement to the upside.


----------



## Boggo (1 July 2020)

Been a while since this has been mentioned.
Popped up in a speccy scan.

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (2 July 2020)

Well, based on the volume in my chart above it seems that someone was in the know that good news was coming today !

Current depth, the gold highlight is the remainder of my order that didn't get filled yesterday.


----------



## greggles (9 March 2021)

Got this one terribly wrong a few years ago, but note that it is currently in a trading halt "_pending an announcement in relation to a proposed acquisition and associated capital raising._"

This should be interesting.


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2021)

greggles said:


> Got this one terribly wrong a few years ago, but note that it is currently in a trading halt "_pending an announcement in relation to a proposed acquisition and associated capital raising._"
> 
> This should be interesting.



Crikey, this went down to 2c from 1.27. I suppose if they keep drilling holes they might hit something. I love the second top shareholder's name - Choo Koon Lip. LOL. I'm surprised the Greens haven't made him change his name.


----------



## greggles (12 March 2021)

The acquisition turned out to be the Yarrambee Project, covering the Narndee Igneous Complex (NIC) in the Murchison Region of Western Australia. The Yarrambee Project comprises tenure of ~816 km² making Golden Mile the largest landholder over the NIC, which is considered highly prospective for Ni-Cu-PGE mineralisation.

Consideration for the acquisition will be:

The payment of cash consideration of $60,000
Issuing of 1,000,000 Golden Mile shares to the vendors
Issuing of 1,000,000 10c Options to the vendors, with an exercise price of $0.10 expiring two years from the date of issue
Granting the vendors a 1.0% Net Smelter Royalty over the project.
G88 will raise $800,000 before costs via the issue of 16,000,000 shares and 8,000,000 free attaching options. The shares will be issued at 5c and the attaching options will be exercisable at 10c with an expiry date of 23 September 2023.

So is there really something to the Yarrambee Project, or will G88 kick rocks around while burning through their working capital? After a tough few years shareholders are anxous for some results. Hopefully management can deliver, but only time will tell.

Share price is up around 10% so far this morning, so that's a good sign.


----------



## greggles (23 March 2021)

Fairly upbeat assessment of G88's prospects by Managing Directory James Merrillees in this video. I'll give the company credit for a responsible attitude towards capital raising, but they still need to deliver the goods and find some gold.


----------



## greggles (29 March 2021)

greggles said:


> but they still need to deliver the goods and find some gold.




Looks like they found some:






Grades are average but the mineralisation is relatively close to the surface. The intecept reported from drill hole BTAC187 is wide, which shows promise.

Further drilling results will reveal more about exactly what is beneath the ground at the Wanghi Prospect, but what they have reported today is a good start.


----------

